# UK time zone Zoom-based A5E game



## Morrus (Oct 22, 2022)

Our Thursday night game (8pm-11pm UK time) is looking for two new players. 

I am going to be running Memories of Holdenshire using Level Up: Advanced 5E.

You don’t necessarily need to be UK based, but the game is at 8pm UK time. We use Zoom, plus a VTT. 

Drop me a PM if interested. 

(not a livestream or anything, just a private game)


----------



## Morrus (Oct 23, 2022)

Bumpity.


----------



## Steampunkette (Oct 23, 2022)

I'm definitely interested! It's one of my husband's 2 days off a week so he would also be available...

The question is whether he wants to play and what he would. We're going to talk about it over lunch in about an hour, here, and I should be able to get back to you after that, but obviously I don't wanna bogart if there are other players eager. Pipe up, folks!


----------



## Steampunkette (Oct 23, 2022)

Husband isn't comfortable showing his face online. Would y'all be cool with a black square a voice emanates from?


----------



## xiphumor (Oct 24, 2022)

I wish I could be there, but alas, the time commitment is impossible for me.


----------



## Larnievc (Oct 29, 2022)

That time would work great for me. I'm in the UK and a forever DM so being able to play would be great.


----------



## Faolyn (Oct 30, 2022)

Yeah, I sadly can't do it either, as much as I'd love to.


----------

